

NYT is trying to make money - jaya
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/learning-english-new-yorktime/id337339643?mt=8

======
blahedo
Ok, it's true that this looks like a naked grab for money, but honestly? If
this app works the way I think it does, I'd seriously consider springing for
the analogous thing for Le Monde or Nouvel Observateur---I've tried to buff my
French by regularly reading the news, but the grammar and vocab targeted at a
general audience is still just a smidge too dense for me to handle. Training
wheels would be nice.

I suspect there is quite a market for this, actually.

~~~
idlewords
Newspaper French is a little difficult to approach if you are not already
fairly fluent; it's distant in style from colloquial French and uses some
grammatical features that are likely to be unfamiliar.

I would suggest reading some Jules Verne! You can find full texts of his
stories online in French and English, and reading them in parallel (with the
English as a check on your comprehension) will help you hoover up a lot of
vocabulary while enjoying a fun story.

